# [Q] tasker on cm4dx.



## Sano_luke (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been using tasker for write a while now and recently noticed a small issue. If I change or create a new task and click apply out will say warning couldn't save backing up to sd card and nothing will have changed. I tried making system and data rw and still nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I am currently not using it on CM7 anymore, but I was without incident. System and data being rw would not affect the ability to write to the SD card. Can other apps write to the SD card? Could be corrupt data on SD card...


----------



## Sano_luke (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah all my spots can read and write to the sd card. I thought that tasker kept its profiles in data and it couldn't write to that, hence why the emergency backup to sd.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you tried removing it from the SuperUser app and then grant root permission again when you launch it next? Could be a root issue...


----------



## Sano_luke (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I finally just backed up my profiles, uninstalled, reinstalled, and restored old profiles, and now it works. I don't know what happened but its all fixed now. Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------

